# five great rides out of Santa Rosa



## glen campbell (Jan 31, 2008)

I will be in Santa Rosa for a week and will have my road bike and mtbike. I need five great road rides to do while im in town on Vacation. Any info will be great. Thanks.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

10 rides from Santa Rosa Cycle Club: 
Santa Rosa Cycling Club - Ten Great Rides

Annadel State Park is the place for mountain biking.


----------



## wjb (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I have been doing different loops from Petaluma over Sonoma Mt to Glen Ellen. Fantastic!


----------

